# Anyone know about Ksport Coilovers



## imcworth (Nov 20, 2012)

I was told it was a 2"- 4" drop
Ksport CCV070-KP Kontrol Pro Coilovers Kit Chevrolet Cruze

www.ksportusa.com


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Be careful dropping it much further than an inch or so. There's precious little ground clearance already. Slamming it would expose the underbody to all the imperfections and road gators on the roads. 

I've heard tell that Ksports are decent, at least on other cars. Not sure about the Cruze application.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I have them they live up to there name as the lowest, just yesterday i lesrned how to adjust the rears there good quality using the stock tophats is the only bust but the cruze has to use stock top hats regardlass

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

